# A week into four minutes.



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

What do you guys think?


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

No one?


Does anyone know if I can go up in width on a rear backtire W.O having to bump up rim sizes?


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

boardneub said:


> No one?
> Does anyone know if I can go up in width on a rear backtire W.O having to bump up rim sizes?


Im not sure, I've always kept the same size of rim on my snowboard when I have upsized the tires.

The video is shaky as all hell, and dirt biking does not appeal to me at all, nor would this video belong in the "snowboarding lifestyle" forum.....


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

404 error forbidden no snowboard content found


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Im not sure, I've always kept the same size of rim on my snowboard when I have upsized the tires.
> 
> The video is shaky as all hell, and dirt biking does not appeal to me at all, nor would this video belong in the "snowboarding lifestyle" forum.....


Im sorry, I should have posted in the appropriate thread.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

vid is ok but looks like a blast. 
I always wanted to ride dirt bikes just no where near me to ride really.
Hitting the trails like that looks like a blast


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you, But the thread is being moved to here. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/of...sion/87529-dirt-biking-video.html#post1030817 

I love it, its a bunch of fun and helps with boarding too, surprisingly.


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

boardneub said:


> No one?
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if I can go up in width on a rear backtire W.O having to bump up rim sizes?


yeah you can go up in width from a 100 to a 110 maybe 120
that song sucked (imo) other than that pretty cool vid, ive been on my 250f alot lately too tons of fun


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Sorry about the song, Thanks tho. And Ill finish off this season with the one I got, no point paying a couple hundred for a set of tires for them to sit through the winter.


----------

